# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 01/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*MUINE BAY RESORT, PHAN THIẾT - “NEW YEAR PACKAGE”*

Giá: 2.500.000 VND/ 02 người 

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Bungalow Garden View, và ăn sáng (buffet hoặc set menu).Nâng cấp phòng Bungalow Sea View không phụ thu vào ngày thường (nếu còn phòng).Nước trái cây đón khách.01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối với thực đơn set menu.Trà, café, bánh ngọt tại vườn tiểu cảnh từ 15:00 - 17:00 mỗi ngày.01 tour tham quan đồi cát Bay (theo lịch trình của resort).Xe bus đưa đón từ thành phố Phan Thiết đến resort (theo lịch của resort).Dịch vụ wifi, hồ bơi, sân tennis.Giảm giá 5% dịch vụ ăn uống, và 10% dịch vụ giặt ủi.Miễn phí phụ thu cuối tuần.

Điều kiện:
Thời gian ở: từ 10/01/2014 - 31/01/2014.Thời gian book: từ bây giờ cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.Không áp dụng cùng với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*NORFOLK HOTEL, SÀI GÒN - “TET CELEBRATION PROMOTION”*

Phòng Deluxe: 2.550.000++ VND/ 02 người.Phòng Suite: 3.150.000++ VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:
01 đêm nghỉ tại khách sạn, với bữa ăn sáng buffet quốc tế mỗi ngày.Nước uống chào đón khi đến.01 bữa ăn theo thực đơn Việt Nam,01 tour nửa ngày tham quan địa đạo Củ Chi.Trái cây tươi theo mùa trong phòng mỗi ngày.03 bộ đồ giặt ủi mỗi ngày (trừ giặt khô và dịch vụ nhanh).Sử dụng wifi và internet.Trà, cà phê, nước khoáng, báo mới tiếng Anh trong phòng mỗi ngày.Trả phòng trễ đến 17:00 (nếu còn phòng).Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Phải ở tối thiểu 02 đêm, và không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác.Thời gian ở: từ 20/01/2014 - 15/02/2014.Thời gian book: từ bây giờ cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*EDENSEE LAKE RESORT & SPA, ĐÀ LẠT - MỪNG XUÂN GIÁP NGỌ 2014*

Giá: 6.300.000 VND/ 02 khách 

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Superior, và buffet sáng quốc tế mỗi ngày.Giỏ trái cây tươi đặc biệt.Cocktail Rượu đào “Hương vị ngày Tết”01 bữa ăn “Tết cổ truyền ” hoặc BBQ mỗi ngày.Tiệc trà chiều tại Lobby mỗi ngày.Yoga: Lớp cơ bản – Lớp nâng cao.Múa lân & Hái lộc đầu năm (mùng 1 Tết), Ông đồ khai bút đầu năm.Dịch vụ xe đưa/đón từ Edensee đến trung tâm Đà Lạt (theo lịch trình).Sử dụng phòng chiếu phim, phòng tập thể dục, hồ bơi nước ấm, phòng xông hơi khô và ướt, tennis, xe đạp, câu cá,…Nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn chào đón Tết.Chương trình Ca nhạc & Ảo thuật “Chào Xuân mới” (Mùng 3 hoặc mùng 4 tết).Giá ưu đãi cho những đêm tiếp theo: 2.400.000 VND/ 01 đêm (bao gồm 01 bữa ăn tối và 01 tiệc trà chiều).Giảm thêm 5% cho nhóm 5 phòng trở lên.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Thời gian ở: 29/01/2014 – 09/02/2014.Thời gian book: từ bây giờ cho đến khi phòng được đặt hết.Một số dịch vụ cần đăng kí trước để sắp xếp nhóm và thời gian

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*BOUTIQUE HOTEL, HỘI AN - “TRỌN GÓI KHÁM PHÁ HỘI AN”*

Giá: 8.100.000 nett VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng nghỉ Superior, với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngày.Đón và tiễn sân bay, miễn phí thuê xe đạp.01 bữa ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối theo thực đơn Việt Nam tại nhà hàng Le Café.Dịch vụ đưa đón bằng xe buýt đến phố cổ Hội An (theo lịch trình).Cocktail tại Le Salon cho mỗi người/ lần lưu trú.Giảm giá 15% các dịch vụ trị liệu spa, và 15% dịch vụ ăn uống tại các nhà hàng.Thuế và phí phục vụ

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/10/2014.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đảo Bled - Hòn đảo nổi xinh đẹp giữa hồ ở Slovenia* 

Nằm ở hồ Bled- đất nước Slovenia, có một hòn đảo nhỏ xinh nhưng đã thu hút hàng nghìn lượt du khách năm nay nhờ khí hậu trong lành và cảnh quan mê hồn. Hòn đảo Bled, cùng tên với hồ nước có hình dáng như giọt nước mắt khi nhìn từ trên cao, là hòn đảo tự nhiên duy nhất trên quốc gia không tiếp giáp biển này. Với vẻ đẹp thần tiên, cả bốn mùa trong năm, Bled đều hút du khách. 

Tòa nhà lớn nhất trên đảo và có thể chiêm ngưỡng từ xa là nhà thờ Assumption of Mary Pilgrimage. Trước đó, người ta đồn rằng có một đền thờ nữ thần của người Bắc u ở đây. Đó là Ziva, nữ thần tượng trưng cho tình yêu và sinh sản. Cũng tại đây, du khách có thể rung chiếc chuông ước thần kỳ và tương truyền điều ước của họ sẽ thành sự thật. 

Một điểm quyến rũ khác gần hồ Bled là lâu đài cùng tên được xây dựng vào thời Trung Cổ, được xem là biểu tượng của thành phố, tọa lạc trên vách đá cao sừng sững, nằm ở phía bắc hướng mặt tiền ra hồ nước xanh ngọc tuyệt đẹp. 

Ngày nay, hồ Bled là một địa điểm khá phổ biến cho những người đam mê môn thể thao chèo thuyền. Đây còn là chủ nhà đăng cai các môn chèo thuyền vô địch thế giới.


*HOTEL JELOVICA*

Giá phòng: từ $86/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Cesta Svobode 8, 4260 Bled 

Vị trí: Nằm trong một khu spa bên Hồ Bled ở Khu Phố Cổ của thị trấn Bled, Hotel Jelovica nằm gần một trung tâm hội nghị. Nhà hàng tại đây có quầy bar và sân hiên mùa hè




*HOTEL KRIM*

Giá phòng: từ $75/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: Ljubljanska 7, 4260 Bled 

Vị trí: gần trung tâm Bled, cách hồ Bled 100m.

----------

